# Help - Unable to mount database Exchange 2007



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

hi all, 

Here is my scenario,

VMWARE Server 2.0.2
1) Win 2003 + Excange 2007 + CAS HUB roles
I took a previous backup of my 1st storage group & saved it
I deleted a couple of sent items , inbox items of a user mailbox jorge
Created a Recovery Storage Group in E2k7
I did a manual restore using nt backup 
I tried to mount the database in the Recovery Storage Group for a restore of delted items but i get the following error 
"MapiExceptionCallFailed". Unable to mount database Hr 0x80004005, ec=544)
Someone kindly help me out in this. 
Also did eseutil /mh - indicates dirty shutdown, would this be a factor?
C:\Documents and Settings\mwalsh>Eseutil /mh "E:\Exchange Server\Mailbox\First
torage Group\Mailbox Database.edb"
Found this on another post: The solution was to run a ESEUTIL /P then /D and ISINTEG on the restored mail database restored to the recovery storage group.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try running ESEUTIL with /R and /F before using /P.


----------



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have backed up my mailbox database earlier 
I deleted some mailboxes (for test purose)
dismounted the database
Database Properties - Checked - This database can be overwritten by a restore flag
Ran the ntbackup 
Restore showed completed successfully 
Mounted the database
Showed failed to mount database - mapicleintexception
THen i ran a repair database from toolbox - disaster recovery - repair databse
CHecked the recepient configuration - mailboxes - Still the deleted mailboxes do not appear. 

Somone kindly help


----------



## splitarticle (Aug 3, 2010)

In case, eseutil shows dirty shut down, you are suggested to repair the EDB files to bring the database back to clean shut down state. Use any of the good quality Exchange repair tool. 

http://www.exchangedatabaserepair.com/


----------

